# Jaroussky verses Bartoli, Which do you prefer?



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

I found two copies of Sposa Non Mi Conosci. One by Jaroussky and one by Bartoli. Which do you prefer?

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

That is a near impossible comparison for me. I tend to prefer the female voice to male for such roles... but then again Jaroussky is one of my absolute favorite singers. On the other hand... so is Cecilia Bartoli. I find her rendering rich... sensual... where Jaroussky's is pure... crystalline... I might give Bartoli the edge for emotional impact... but that may just be my preference again for the female voice. Both are marvelous performances.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i like both of them


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Neither for me. 
oops, OP dates from way back.


----------

